# Child Car Seat Questionnaire (for university project)



## coreysawyers (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I'm a university student studying product design, and my major project concerns parents and children. At the moment I am trying to get market research to produce a product that suits the needs of both parents and children regarding car seats/ restraints. It would be a big help if you could spare 1 minute of your time to complete the questionnaire I have made (below).

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/58K57VM

Thanks in advance

Corey Sawyers


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Can you please include the University information as well as a method to contact you?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Is this questionnaire not for US members (the money is in pounds, there are no accurate "safety ratings" of seats in the US, etc...)?


----------



## coreysawyers (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes sure, Im sudying at the University of Derby (in England). I was not fully aware of the safety ratings etc. in the US, but

the questionnaire is open to all countries; however I should've created one that addresses the different currencys etc.

Sorry for the inconvience and I'll be sure to correct this in any further surveys.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Is a stay at home mom considered "unemployed"? You may want to be a little more sensitive and consider your audience...


----------



## coreysawyers (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry about this, I didn't even think of that as an option and instead tried to list major categories. In future I will give another option that caters for this.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

I completed the survey--guessed at the price point. However, I'm not really clear on the difference between "Employed" and "Professional." Is that something like white-collar employment vs blue-collar employment?


----------



## coreysawyers (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

yes it is a way of stating white-collar employment vs blue-collar employment; but I tried to put it in a none sensitive way.


----------

